# Heresy Online Army Painting Challenge June 2014 - May 2015. First Quarter Roundup.



## Tawa

Ok guys, this is a summary of where people are up to with the first three months of the APC.
Anybody who showed an interest initially but hasn't entered anything so far, could you please let me know if you intend to remain in the challenge as if not I can remove your name from the lists.
Makes it a bit easier for me :good:

Tawa: 3.
@Nordicus: 3.
@Khornesfist: 3.
@iamtheeviltwin: 1.
@humakt: 1. Both RL Cards spent.
@Mossy Toes: 2. One RL Card spent.
@JAMOB: 0.
@SwedeMarine: 3
@Ravion: 0.
@Iraqiel: 3.
@GrimzagGorwazza: 2.
@scscofield: 2.
@Howzaa: 3.
@Relise: 3.
@Logaan: 0. Both RL Cards spent.
@Kreuger: 0.
@DaisyDuke: 3.
@Drohar: 0.
@Turnip86: 1.


----------



## Wookiepelt

@Tawa... guess it way to late for me to take part in this now, right?


----------



## Tawa

Not at all mate.

If you manage a double this month, and you're able to churn out a unit every month until May you'll qualify.  Plus, don't forget I'll be doing two of these double months during the APC so you could still potentially ace eleven units


----------



## Wookiepelt

Coolbeans! Sign me up... will be pushing for the Sisters to get done. Any allowances if I attempt a catch up with the group in going for 3 units (1x HQ, 1x Troops & 1x Fast Attack) this month?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hmm. Seeing as this is a double month... I look forward to seeing what color you start making people ahead of the curve. I like this little data summary: good for keeping me on track!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Tawa said:


> @iamtheeviltwin: 1


/sigh...well since this is a double month time to catch up


----------



## Nordicus

Awesome initiative Tawa - It's great to see how one is doing and keeping score :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

This is Great mate. This will make it a lot easier to keep me on track.


----------



## Tawa

Wookiepelt said:


> Coolbeans! Sign me up... will be pushing for the Sisters to get done. Any allowances if I attempt a catch up with the group in going for 3 units (1x HQ, 1x Troops & 1x Fast Attack) this month?


Only two of those would be "scoring" units this month, but hey, it's less work later on if you manage them all :good:



iamtheeviltwin said:


> /sigh...well since this is a double month time to catch up


There will be another in January-ish, so you can still complete the APC at a push 



Nordicus said:


> Awesome initiative Tawa - It's great to see how one is doing and keeping score :good:





SwedeMarine said:


> This is Great mate. This will make it a lot easier to keep me on track.


You're welcome guys. I have am irritating habit of compiling lists etc for *far* too many things :laugh:


----------



## Iraqiel

Maybe you should list your lists? You know, to keep track and all!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Iraqiel said:


> Maybe you should list your lists? You know, to keep track and all!


The problem with that is that he's tried to do that a few times--now he needs a list of lists of lists.


----------



## SwedeMarine

It would be a cool idea for you to keep track of all the entire from each member as well. That's make a nice fat list for you in fact


----------



## Tawa

Iraqiel said:


> Maybe you should list your lists? You know, to keep track and all!





Mossy Toes said:


> The problem with that is that he's tried to do that a few times--now he needs a list of lists of lists.


If you guys weren't so near the mark it wouldn't be funny :laugh:


----------



## JAMOB

Oh sorry mate... I completely forgot about this. Honestly though I probably won't do it anyway~ feel free to remove my name Tawa. Sorry again


----------



## Tawa

JAMOB said:


> Oh sorry mate... I completely forgot about this. Honestly though I probably won't do it anyway~ feel free to remove my name Tawa. Sorry again


No need to apologise mate, real life happens and all that 

I'll just bully you into doing the next one :laugh:


----------



## Turnip86

1/3, not bad so far  I guess you can stick me down for 2 RL cards spent. I have loads of stuff to paint but most of it is from completely different armies or systems so I might end up running out of things from just 2 armies by the end of the challenge.

Hopefully this month I'll get my Chaos biker lord painted as long as RL doesn't get in the way again.


----------



## Tawa

Turnip86 said:


> 1/3, not bad so far  I guess you can stick me down for 2 RL cards spent. I have loads of stuff to paint but most of it is from completely different armies or systems so I might end up running out of things from just 2 armies by the end of the challenge.
> 
> Hopefully this month I'll get my Chaos biker lord painted as long as RL doesn't get in the way again.


That would be just the one, for August as I recall you only joined in with the APC in July. Therefore June doesn't count as a RL month, although it still leaves you a month short overall.
This being a Double Month however...... :wink:


----------

